

7 smartphones with at least 4000mAh batteries - majani
http://www.yugatech.com/mobile/7-smartphones-with-at-least-4000mah-batteries/

======
tmikaeld
Battery is not everything.

The SoC on these phones are Mediatek and most are released 2012. Also, looking
at the reviews shows that other more modern phones with better SoC gives
longer battery times even with batteries at half the size.

